# Sway Bar



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone disconnected there swaybar. Pro's/ Con's ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know some have done it on the Brute, the general rule is that, 

1. it will actually "waller" in the holes better, b/c it allows the wheels to drop more independatly from each other, than w/ it on. 

2. The downside is, that at higher trail speeds, the rear end is going to feel squirely....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

I recently removed mine. I have only been on one lengthy ride since, but I can say that it performed alot better in the mud and deep ruts. seemed like i had to work it alot less. i can also say that if you ride trails at any elevated rate of speed that you will not like it without the sway bar. bad body roll in corners etc. i can possibly provide more detailed opinion after i ride it more.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

I removed mine shortly after putting on my 2" lift. I have been on off camber trails,muddy trails, and high speed trails including motorcross tracks and I haven't had any problems. Like stated above the sway bar will limit suspension travel in the rear.


----------



## Arizonarockcrawler (Jul 20, 2009)

that was the first thing i took off when i got mine. I use mine for rock crawling and it does wonders for suspension travel . The most i've had mine up to is about 55 mph for short distances. That is one of the oldest tricks in the book, i did that back in 1976 on my dads chevy 4x4 which is now mine, like i said i use mine for rockin


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well if you go slow down the trails your most likely going to like it. But if you like to go fast down the trails turning right to go left kinda thing (rally racing) you'll flip it over sooner or later.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I run without a sway bar too but we ride more mud, water, and slow technical type trails where it gives an advantage by adding more flex but as stated above if your a speed demon it will also cause body roll when cornering and you'll eventually have the rubber side up and the shiney side down.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Good it dosn't sound like any problems, i don't ride fast, normally i'm puttin in between mud holes. My main concern was the axles popin out the diff because of the greater suspension travel.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with Pol....if you drop it off it will get squirly on open trail riding..but wiil give you more suspension flex....in the ruts and holes....axle flex might move alittle more, so i'm not sure about the clearances there....MUDDIE49


----------

